# Match the due date to the cow!



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

I've got 4 due dates and 4 pics of the cows they go with. Can you match them?

One has already had her calf-can you guess which one?

*Due dates:* 3/7, 3/9, 3/13, 3/16.

*Cows*
Tara/Nikki's calf






Straight





Thunder





Mandy





WARNING! ANSWERS BELOW THIS LINE! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















Straight 3/7--freshened 3/9
Mandy 3/9--freshened this morning
Tara 3/13--freshened 3/2
Thunder 3/16

Straight did bag up some more today. She is going to drag this out as she gave me a Blue & White heifer calf last year and I had her bred back to the same bull. It's called TORTURE!

Thunder I would be surprised if she doesn't go within the next few days. Definately before her due date.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

tera 3/9
mandy my fav 3/13
straight 3/16
an i prolly missed their calving dates.
an i didnt match the cow that already calved.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

Mandy is my favorite of these 4 too! Although Straight is the next Blue possiblity. She is the mother of the one in my avaitor!

You only listed 3 of the 4. So do you think Thunder is the one that already calved?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

yes i think she has calved.you threw a curve ball posting that calf pic


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes i think she has calved.you threw a curve ball posting that calf pic


What calf pic? Tara's picture with Nikki's calf? I clearly state it's Nikki's calf. They stand side by side and he likes standing between them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

ahhhhhh i see that now.i love when you post pics of your springers.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 3, 2009)

Ain't even gonna try to guess!
I've been so wrong on my own herd this year, I give up!
They calve when they calve!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Ain't even gonna try to guess!
> I've been so wrong on my own herd this year, I give up!
> They calve when they calve!


 Very True!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 3, 2009)

My guesses:
Mandy has calved.
Tara is due 3/7, if not before.
Thunder, then Straight.  Straight is a month away yet.

When is full moon?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

Answers posted in the 1st post.

Full moon is the 11th.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

i see i was way off on picking the calving dates.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i see i was way off on picking the calving dates.


It just shows how hard it can be to look at them and try to guess when they will be freshening and heifers can be worse!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

your not kidding about that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 10, 2009)

Straight 24 hours after freshening.






Thunder-still waiting.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 10, 2009)

We have two heifers due the beginning of next month. I'm not sure one will make her due date.

Meghan-due 4/2





Mary-due 4/6


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 10, 2009)

mary looks like she will calve before her due date.did you ever send those cull cows to the sale.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 10, 2009)

Mary is the one that I don't think will make it.

Those cows are still here. They will have to go soon though. Hopefully the weather will turn better, I hate to ship in nasty weather.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 10, 2009)

how meny are gonna get a free ride.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 10, 2009)

Two for sure and at the cost of trucking the darn things I wouldn't say free.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 10, 2009)

i know what you mean there.everytime we call the hauler its $45 for 1 or a gooseneck load.i think we have 5 or 6 to send to the sale now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 10, 2009)

Last time we shipped a cow it was $11 or $13 per cow.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 10, 2009)

thats not bad.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

As long as I started here I'll post the new pic here too.
Mary due 4/6-Picture taken today.





I tried bumping her calf tonight and couldn't find it. I'm really worried about her especially after Clover freshened today.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 25, 2009)

she sure is bagged up nice an tight.i dont see how she will make it to her due date.on another not our hauler charged us $43.50 to haul the bull calves to the sale.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

How many calves? They were yearlings, correct?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 25, 2009)

yes weaned calves.there was 7hd.an he put them in the front of the trailer using 1 cut gate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

That's $6.21 per head. Not to bad. Here they would have been $11 or $13 just like a full grown cow.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 25, 2009)

well here he charges $3 a mile for 1 or a load.an he pulls a 32ft gooseneck.


----------

